
Show HN: safemd – A (python) markdown renderer focusing on security first - hultner
https://github.com/Hultner/safemd/
======
hultner
The author here, after noticing a large number[1] of XSS-exploits in sites
rendering markdown on the internet I decided to create a library where you
have to explicitly opt-out of security instead of it being opt-in as in many
markdown implementations.

[1] [https://github.com/Hultner/safemd#markdown-xss-exploits-
foun...](https://github.com/Hultner/safemd#markdown-xss-exploits-found-in-the-
wild)

